# Narcotic/Sleeping Gas Alarm



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Not sure if there has been threads on this topic before but does anyone out there know if there is such an alarm on the market that is battery powered or are they just 12V or mains controlled. Have googled and cannot find anything.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Save your money and spend it on something useful. 

Suggest you do a seach on gas attacks. They have been largely concluded as urban myth.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No NO No!!!!...........PLEASE.................not another thread on G.A. :x :x


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Gas attacks? Hey what's this all about then? 

(ha ha, sorry, couldn't help it) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Please send me £100 in used notes, (pref. tenners) and I will send you the latest defence against this type of attack. It is foolproof, runs silently, adds no weight to your van and it will ensure you are NOT gassed in your sleep at all ever, (unless you go into hospital, then it's a good thing!) :lol:


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

*Narcitic/Sleeping Gas alarm*

Thanks to all for your really constructive comments, I am really glad that I asked the question. Bet for sure that I WILL not ask for help again in the future.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

To be fair, they have helped you.

They've saved you the best part of a hundred pounds. 

Gassing threads have run and run for years, ended by (I hope) posts from anaethetists who have dismissed this myth (lo and behold all the "gassing reports" seem to have stopped)


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Narcitic/Sleeping Gas alarm*



misty1 said:


> Bet for sure that I WILL not ask for help again in the future.


Well would you rather we let you spend money on snake oil ?

Think about it, an anaesthetist trains for years to do the job and takes great care on one person at a time.

Now 2 or more people in a van would need different dosages, one or more would die and one might be awake.

Now who is going to get some form of expensive gas, manage to administer it, risk a murder charge for what is in a van ?

No they'd come in with a club or gun, they can understand these.

So invest in a baseball bat and balls for playing on the beech.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hilldweller
The following is from a Royal College of Aaesthetists Journal. Perhaps it will help to put your mind at rest.

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=64&NewsID=565

Recent RCoA statement on alleged gassing in motor vehicles 
Despite the increasing numbers of reports of people being gassed in motor-homes or commercial trucks in France, and the warning put out by the Foreign Office for travellers to be aware of this danger, this College remains of the view that this is a myth. 
It is the view of the College that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious by blowing ether, chloroform or any of the currently used volatile anaesthetic agents, through the window of a motor-home without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray administered directly into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day. Even the more powerful modern volatile agents would need to be delivered in tankerloads of carrier gas or by a large compressor. Potential agents, such as the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege are few in number and difficult to obtain. Moreover, these drugs would be too expensive for the average thief to use. 
The other important point to remember is that general anaesthetics are potentially very dangerous, which is why they are only administered in the UK by doctors who have undergone many years of postgraduate training in the subject and who remain with the unconscious patient throughout the anaesthetic. Unsupervised patients are likely to die from obstruction of the airway by their tongues falling back. In the Moscow seige approximately 20% of the people died, many probably from airway obstruction directly related to the agent used. 
If there was a totally safe, odourless, potent, cheap anaesthetic agent available to thieves for this purpose it is likely the medical profession would know about it and be investigating its use in anaesthetic practice. 
13 Sep 2007

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=64&NewsID=565


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

*Narcotic/Sleeping Gas alarms*

Ok get your drift, thanks to you all did not realise the topic had past its sell by date and you have put my mind at rest...feel a bit of a silly ninny now but thanks again to all


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No probs misty1-glad we're friends again :lol: 

Don't forget to use the "search" button-a valuable resource-then if you still have q's don't be afraid to come back


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is not an urban myth. Nor even a rural one.

In my urbane bedroom this morning I awoke with a throbbing head just like I do after a general anaesthetic.

I felt absolutely dreadful. 
Nauseous, and with a sense of loss - mainly of faculties.

I am just wondering how they managed to get the narcotic gas in through our sealed double-glazed windows.

Our (not motor-) home is very secure.

And why did they bother anyway - there were no signs of a break-in, nothing had been taken - not even the nearly empty bottle of brandy I had left out on the table in the lounge in full view overnight!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

brisey said:


> Hi Hilldweller
> The following is from a Royal College of Aaesthetists Journal. Perhaps it will help to put your mind at rest.


My mind is fine thanks.

But I thank you for confirming what I had just written ( he writes, as a true grumpy old man ).


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Whilst we're off the subject, can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to tow a 3-wheeler on an A-frame? A colleague of my uncle's father-in-law told me yesterday that you can, provided you tow it backwards?

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

provided you tow it backwards? 

Bloody hell - in reverse?

That would give you a crick in the neck!!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Narcotic/Sleeping Gas alarms*



misty1 said:


> Ok get your drift, thanks to you all did not realise the topic had past its sell by date and you have put my mind at rest...feel a bit of a silly ninny now but thanks again to all


The "ninny" is this forum and it's engine. You can type something today and by this time tomorrow it's buried under another few thousand messages.

Search works but is laborious and slow.

But the content is often excellent, so don't give up.

Anyway, just because it was thrashed out a while ago does not mean thing haven't changed so there is no reason not to ask again and it did pop up an excellent piece on the matter.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

asprn said:


> Whilst we're off the subject, can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to tow a 3-wheeler on an A-frame? A colleague of my uncle's father-in-law told me yesterday that you can, provided you tow it backwards?
> 
> Dougie.


If you have a Fiat van, won't the clutch judder if you try to tow it backwards?

But then again, driving backwards will keep the rain off the scuttle.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> provided you tow it backwards?  Bloody hell - in reverse? That would give you a crick in the neck!!!


Nicely lateral.

Dougie.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

You might want to spend the money you saved on a gas alarm towards
a good burglar alarm. Whilst there is a lot of evidence to say that gas attacts
are a bit of an urban myth, it is not so with break ins to motor homes.

Every year there are documented cases of break ins / attempted break ins
to motorhomes even while owners are sleeping in the vehicle.

A good burglar alarm would help the security of your motorhome both while
you are in it and when you are not in it.


Best wishes


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

asprn said:


> Whilst we're off the subject, can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to tow a 3-wheeler on an A-frame? A colleague of my uncle's father-in-law told me yesterday that you can, provided you tow it backwards?
> 
> Dougie.


I think this has been covered before, it is OK, as long as you don't stop overnight at a motorway aire.

Andrew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In reference to breakins, of the non gas type, I have been told by people who have studied figures, which leads them to state that 86% of motorhome breakins are done through the cab doors. Hope this helps some one.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Whilst we're off the subject, can anyone tell me if I'm allowed to tow a 3-wheeler on an A-frame? A colleague of my uncle's father-in-law told me yesterday that you can, provided you tow it backwards?
> 
> Dougie


Dougie- what about all those lectures you keep giving us about "wasting bandwiths" ? :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Dougie- what about all those lectures you keep giving us about "wasting bandwiths" ? :wink:


I've only ever lectured you on wasting bandwidth, not those things you've said.

Oh yes, and spelling....

and urban legends....

and......

and...

....


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Oh yes, and spelling....


Never spelling- just typo errors :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LPDrifter said:


> You might want to spend the money you saved on a gas alarm towards a good burglar alarm. Whilst there is a lot of evidence to say that gas attacks are a bit of an urban myth, it is not so with break ins to motor homes.


These are wise words. Gassing occupants is one thing; getting into the motorhome to steal something is another.

And to be fair, although the case for 'gassing' is pretty much done and dusted, I think the case for adding a little gas into the area where occupants are _already_ sleeping (thereby deepening their sleep) may be a slightly different case. But, as ever, a good alarm will (hopefully) alert you or others around you of any problems.

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> ...the case for 'gassing' is pretty much done and dusted




Disappointed of Dagenham.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

asprn said:


> Disappointed of Dagenham.


There was an opportunity to prove me wrong :wink: :lol:

Gerald

 Off topic, and waste of bandwidth


----------

